# Test run of 3 ball governor



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 26, 2010)

So chaps, here it is!!! The video I promised earlier, driving the governor with my variable speed drill. It has quieted down a lot after 10 minutes of continuous running. The action of the governors and lever mechanism works exactly like I had anticipated. I'm not certain that turning the Webster engine into a Hit and Miss will be succesfull, but the governor itself is indeed a success.----Brian


----------



## tel (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks to be working quite well Brian - ONYA!


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 26, 2010)

Brian,

Like Tel said.

I'm looking forward to seeing your engine with its new governor.

SAM


----------



## black85vette (Aug 26, 2010)

Pretty impressive. :bow:


----------



## cfellows (Aug 26, 2010)

Brilliant, Brian. Very nice design, and great craftsmanship. If it doesn't take too much energy from the engine to turn it, it should work very well.

Chuck


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 26, 2010)

Most excellent Brian.
I do like governors. Did I say that before?
I remember Cedge's on the Victorian.
To me...they're art.


----------

